# What did you Accomplish Today



## pute (Jul 14, 2022)

Though this might me an interesting Thread.

I took a walk before the heat set in first thing.  Then went down and worked in the grow for about an hour.  Got a hair cut and the rest of the day is mine to do as I please.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 14, 2022)

Forgot to get my hair cut today. That's 47 years and two months.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 14, 2022)

I enjoyed life today


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Forgot to get my hair cut today. That's 47 years and two months.


Don’t have enough hair to cut. That’s about 20 years in a row…


----------



## kevinn (Jul 14, 2022)

Ditto here !!!!


----------



## boo (Jul 14, 2022)

I have the ability to have a full head of hair but I buzz it to the scalp every week or so...much easier in the summer heat...as for life, I enjoy it every day, some more than others...retirement suits me fine...I'm heading out back to play with metering rods, jets, and springs...


----------



## Patwi (Jul 14, 2022)

I just laughed ... all day

only after my wife tried her best to opiss me off ...  God I love her


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 14, 2022)

Went to work. 

Had two absurdly long "online" meetings with people sitting less than 30 feet from my office. Posted on MP during the meetings.

Helped a coworker with a software issue that turned out to be a bug of my making. Said the fix would be in the next release. Resisted the impulse to apologize.

Did other non software related stuff I can't remember.

Filled out my time sheet claiming I was writing R&D software, because it's my only officially allowed task. 

Went home after sitting in tourist laden traffic. 

Watered my plants. 

I would take a nap, but it's dinner time...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

Walked the beast, went shopping before it was to hot
returned 2 items to go back to amazon.
Came back home had lunch and then a nice cool dip in the pool
back in house for a nap and watch you tube and dinner.


----------



## pute (Jul 14, 2022)

Well it is getting late in the day but I still have two things to accomplish...go out to dinner, come home and smoke pot.


----------



## boo (Jul 14, 2022)

culled a plant today, it looked puny and unhappy so it got the axe...didn't want to take any chances with a sick plant...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

boo said:


> culled a plant today, it looked puny and unhappy so it got the axe...didn't want to take any chances with a sick plant...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 14, 2022)

Family time with the granddaughter. Got new sparkle shoes, bathing suit and new outfits then spaghetti at our favorite old timers restaurant followed by a subside slurpy from 7-11. Tired as heck now catching up on a buzz.


----------



## pute (Jul 15, 2022)

Nothing, I am wothless


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

So Far today 2 cups of Joe . Bowl of special K
and my Morning dump


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Nothing, I am wothless


Yep can't even spell correctly anymore


----------



## pute (Jul 15, 2022)

I don't care


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

pute said:


> I don't care


Worthless old man


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)

So far Coffee. Thumb wrestled Roster over the internet. Went by three jobs and now putting up with you old bastards abuse again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 15, 2022)

One? I can pick three off that list. Fish, crab legs, and shrimp. Yuck!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)

Shrimp, Crab Legs and Pasta.

Roster can you fix it to where it says three. It will make the deal harder for ppl.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 15, 2022)

I’m with hippie. Don’t care for seafood at all. A more difficult choice would be choose one to eat forever. My choice would be a burger topped with my choice of fixins which could include anything on the pic except the seafood…


----------



## pute (Jul 15, 2022)

I love all food. But you can take the fried stuff out.


----------



## pute (Jul 15, 2022)

My favorite would be the crab. There is an art to eating it. Most people starve to death trying to get it out of the shell.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 15, 2022)

I took some pictures today


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)

Click insert and hit Full Image Josey.


----------



## kevinn (Jul 15, 2022)

Just like lobster, the only way to eat crabs are already picked, i.e. lump crab meat.  Let someone else do the work.  When I have to shell crabs it is always hot and I end with guts and butter all over me from slapping the flies away.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 302995


----------



## pute (Jul 15, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Just like lobster, the only way to eat crabs are already picked, i.e. lump crab meat.  Let someone else do the work.  When I have to shell crabs it is always hot and I end with guts and butter all over me from slapping the flies away.


If you would take the time to learn how to get the meat out of the shell is is worth it. Like i said there is a technique to it. I love King Crap.....expensive though. I think it has gone over $50\lb.


----------



## pute (Jul 15, 2022)

Cutting my grass....on my 2nd break.  Hot!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

pute said:


> If you would take the time to learn how to get the meat out of the shell is is worth it. Like i said there is a technique to it. I love King Crap.....expensive though. I think it has gone over $50\lb.


i LOVE CLAMS
When I use to clam in the summer on the Island I would save all my bigger clams (paid pennys at market) and I ate them on halfshell for lunch everyday.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

Shrimp, Pasta,and fried fish


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

English fish and chips I'll eat your arm to get to though


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 15, 2022)

Went to the rape yard, got three sheets of 7/16 OSB and eight 2x4s, and walked out for just shy of a C note. Better than it was, but a far cry from what it used to be.
In approximately 30 minutes, I'm gonna accomplish a full on attack on my liver.


----------



## kevinn (Jul 15, 2022)

pute said:


> If you would take the time to learn how to get the meat out of the shell is is worth it. Like i said there is a technique to it. I love King Crap.....expensive though. I think it has gone over $50\lb.


I was talking blue crabs, not King or crab legs.  Remember, I am in the south.


----------



## pute (Jul 15, 2022)

I like all crab.  The snow and Blue are a bit more of a challenge.  All sea food is flown in daily.....I am well over 1,000 miles from any ocean.


----------



## pute (Jul 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Worthless old man


I resemble that.....

Done cutting the grass and tried to work in the veggie garden.....to fricken hot.....!

On a side note....the Japanese Beatles are back.  All over the grapes and a few in the beans.  Here we go again.  

Caught a couple of them fargin right before I sprayed them with insecticidal soap.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 15, 2022)

Dropped off woody package to delivery company, .. $ .. and then cleaned up yesterday's storm damaged magnolia tree limbs that are about 6 - 8 inches diameter.  Also gave finger to all pec.ker heads I encountered on the roadways .. happy friday to all


----------



## pute (Jul 15, 2022)

patwi said:


> Dropped off woody package to delivery company, .. $ .. and then cleaned up yesterday's storm damaged magnolia tree limbs that are about 6 - 8 inches diameter.  Also gave finger to all pec.ker heads I encountered on the roadways .. happy friday to all


Bwahahaha....you drive down the road flipping people off.......?


----------



## boo (Jul 15, 2022)

I got flipped off today as well...neighbors across the street are total asssholes...they steal whatever you leave out...bastard stole 8 8" corner posts when I first moved out here...witness said he watched him dump his rotten posts and took mine...he's been shot twice by other neighbors...nice guy to have around...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 15, 2022)

boo said:


> I got flipped off today as well...neighbors across the street are total asssholes...they steal whatever you leave out...bastard stole 8 8" corner posts when I first moved out here...witness said he watched him dump his rotten posts and took mine...he's been shot twice by other neighbors...nice guy to have around...





is that in Broward county or Little Cuba Miami?


----------



## boo (Jul 15, 2022)

nope, western central florida...we got our share of the miami boys, even got our own MS13 gang in town I'm told...


----------



## pute (Jul 15, 2022)

We just have men wearing dresses here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

To answer the question.
Not a Fking thing.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 16, 2022)

pute said:


> We just have men wearing dresses here.


We have them too


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

I'm not wearing my Red Dress no matters how many times y'all ask.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 16, 2022)

pute said:


> We just have men wearing dresses here.


After backspacing many replies, I will leave this one alone. Don’t want to make work for the mods…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> is that in Broward county or Little Cuba Miami?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder which ones ties the others shoe?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm not wearing my Red Dress no matters how many times y'all ask.


I can find a pic of that Im sure of it


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

Sprayed all plants with Green Cure , Prevent white mold at all costs


----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2022)

So far I got out of bed.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 16, 2022)

This thread kinda makes me feel guilty about my accomplishments of the day…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

pute said:


> So far I got out of bed.


Dragged a comb across my Head


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> This thread kinda makes me feel guilty about my accomplishments of the day…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

If I drag a comb across my head it will leave red marks on my shaved head.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> If I drag a comb across my head it will leave red marks on my shaved head.


I ‘comb’ my hair with a towel…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Dragged a comb across my Head


I assume you already ‘woke up, hot outta bed’ and will make you way downstairs and drink a cup…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

That wasn't a comb. It was Hippies toothbrush.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That wasn't a comb. It was Hippies toothbrush.


I use that for the fine grooming and styling


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

So does Big.


----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2022)

So far all I have accomplished is coffee.... thinking I should make a major effort...get off my azz and go outside and check on things before it gets to hot.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Bwahahaha....you drive down the road flipping people off.......?




my doc a few years back said too many hits on the head caused an issue of photokeratitis, .. so he scripted me a daddy's note of approval for dark tint on all of my truck windows .. yeah I have to roll my window down to expedite my finger message to peckerheads  .. and yeah I have been stopped by the coppers for an illegal tint they think it might be,  I guess they think it's only good for them and judges.

This mornin' 10 ft from my front porch I watched a hawk literally throw up the bones and feathers of birds it had caught and consumed ..  Beautiful raptor bird but it's eating my morning doves and songbirds I put feed out for. .. life

Other than that it really is a beautiful day ..







.



.


.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 16, 2022)

pute said:


> We just have men wearing dresses here.


Must be the new Seal Team 69.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## stain (Jul 16, 2022)

Caulking and paint. Make a carpenter what he ain't...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 16, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> After backspacing many replies, I will leave this one alone. Don’t want to make work for the mods…


I do have to admit tho, men in yellow dresses do activate the other side of my brain for a few minutes…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> So does Big.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 16, 2022)

accomplishment ……….sounds like something the establishment pushes 

feck the Establishment


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I do have to admit tho, men in yellow dresses do activate the other side of my brain for a few minutes…


Someone on the east coast is running to Macy's with their credit card in hand.......


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Someone on the east coast is running to Macy's with their credit card in hand.......




they must have got that idea from California


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 16, 2022)

I loaded 16 tons of #9 coal. Back hurts, thirsty, and ready for a bowl of bubble.

Just kiddin'. Didn't do jack shit. Making some garlic knots for the girls when they get back from Novi.


----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2022)

I'm packing to go on a fishing expidition.  Also checking things and making sure everything will be ok while I am gone.  Mrs Pute does a good job indoors but I mostly take the reins on outdoor stuff....except her flowers.....I don't touch them.....

I am spending money like a drunken sailor.....everything had gotten so expensive.....thanks Joseph.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 16, 2022)

Replaced the pull rope on the weed eater, tightened the drive belt on the mower - mowed and trimmed the yard.

Fixed the steam cleaner - put it back in the closet.

Tossed some lettuce plants that had gone to seed. Rats don't like lettuce apparently.

Cleared the trap of yet another rat. 

Went to visit my mom in Va Beach. Carried some stuff in/out and fixed her computer. 

Came home. Took a nap. 

Not sure what's next. Is there life after nap?


----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2022)

Damn Crash, you are busy mo-fo


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Replaced the pull rope on the weed eater, tightened the drive belt on the mower - mowed and trimmed the yard.
> 
> Fixed the steam cleaner - put it back in the closet.
> 
> ...


Dang Crash, I’m tired just reading your day


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jul 16, 2022)

you're a lucky guy crash, I can't nap for the life of me...mind just wont let it happen...


----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2022)

boo said:


> you're a lucky guy crash, I can't nap for the life of me...mind just wont let it happen...


I am the same.  Way to hyper for my own good.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 16, 2022)

Crash, you wasting those rats ya kill? They're a treat in India. They tried to market them in the US under the name STAR meats. Star is RATS spelled backwards. Nobody bought 'em.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

boo said:


> you're a lucky guy crash, I can't nap for the life of me...mind just wont let it happen...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Crash, you wasting those rats ya kill? They're a treat in India. They tried to market them in the US under the name STAR meats. Star is RATS spelled backwards. Nobody bought 'em.


I love em


----------



## gmo (Jul 16, 2022)

Trimming :/


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 303124


 Unconditional LOVE


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 16, 2022)

boo said:


> you're a lucky guy crash, I can't nap for the life of me...mind just wont let it happen...


I can nap anywhere anytime. I nap when getting a cavity filled or even during root canals. Nap on planes. Nap at work, during meetings, etc. Anytime is a good time for a nap : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Crash, you wasting those rats ya kill? They're a treat in India. They tried to market them in the US under the name STAR meats. Star is RATS spelled backwards. Nobody bought 'em.


This guy doesn't waste them. He always feed the carcass to whatever wild animals are around. Videos them picking it up, putting it in their basket....


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Crash, you wasting those rats ya kill? They're a treat in India. They tried to market them in the US under the name STAR meats. Star is RATS spelled backwards. Nobody bought 'em.





my brother told me hat when he was over in Nam that he had to be careful falling asleep in some places because ya might wake up with a rat hanging on your face trying to get inside your mouth


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 16, 2022)

If there's one thing that the military teaches you to do by living in ditches and scrounging is they teach you to be homeless. I don't speak for everybody but there's a lot left behind that deserve better, as well as there are a lot receiving the benefits of those left behind despite the fact that they never really served.


----------



## boo (Jul 16, 2022)

don't even get me going on social handouts...4 generations of welfare does little to convince me any handouts work to help those who get them...it was designed to be a helping hand up, not a lifestyle...go ahead, axe me why all those baby mommas are poppin out kids ever 10 months...america has become a disgrace but we have a chance to correct the corruption if were willing to pay the price...


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2022)

Good Night


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 17, 2022)

Same here.


----------



## OGKushman (Jul 17, 2022)

After 10 years of ownership I removed my truck’s tonneau cover. Putting on a camper shell.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

I got up and made coffee and that’s to much


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2022)

Talking on the phone while taking a s-hit.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Talking on the phone while taking a s-hit.




I hope it wasn’t your Sunday school teacher on the phone


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

Pulled that stupid tag off my pillow and Mattress


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Pulled that stupid tag off my pillow and Mattress


Felon…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

I ran through 5 stop signs this morning California style


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I ran through 5 stop signs this morning California style


In a rainbow fluffy pants outfit?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> In a rainbow fluffy pants outfit?





please don’t tell anyone


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

Not your face LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> please don’t tell anyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Boo


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Not your face LOL





do you have any extra eye bleach?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

My eyes


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Pulled that stupid tag off my pillow and Mattress


Ommmmm,,I'm telling the tag popo on you.
That's some crazy outlaw stuff right there.


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I ran through 5 stop signs this morning California style


Liar...they don't have stop signs in your part of the country.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 303124



oh stop it Roster. I’ve been in search of a new puppy for the last few weeks. This looks like the perfect puppy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Liar...they don't have stop signs in your part of the country.



there is one in the downtown corridor.








and we do stop at railroad crossings….sometimes







the cars are old and cool


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Ya bastard. Where did you get my picture.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 303079


No way, this can't be true.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

I'm afraid it is my friend.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ommmmm,,I'm telling the tag popo on you.
> That's some crazy outlaw stuff right there.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 17, 2022)

Cleaned the pets bowls, fed them. Making a big ole batch of sauce and meatballs. Cut up a watermelon(ate too much). Fed the birds(seed, suet and orange slices). Trolled a site or two. Watched a bit of the Open, guv-nuh. Should cut the grass, finish prepping the deck, walk my dog, pay bills but I don’t want to and I am an adult so… I probably will…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Was changing my above ground pool to a Sand Filter. It's 103f in the shade and I wasn't in the fking shade. Wife made my old ass come in out of the heat. Now I'm drinking Gatorade and watching Dazed And Confused. That music and cars brings back good memories.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Was changing my above ground pool to a Sand Filter. It's 103f in the shade and I wasn't in the fking shade. Wife made my old ass come in out of the heat. Now I'm drinking Gatorade and watching Dazed And Confused. That music and cars brings back good memories.





cheer up , moar to come!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Yeah I know brother. Alexa told me. 
That ***** needs to keep it to herself.
She keeps it up and I'll move her ass outside.


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2022)

Hid from the heat


----------



## gmo (Jul 18, 2022)

24oz trimmed up. What a day.


----------



## stain (Jul 18, 2022)

Finished up the southside paint (primer) Now to clean up the hardy board scrap trimmings. Scrub the few spots of paint off the brick. Then prep the east and west soffit for paint. Neighbors said it is looking great. I said About time..... Been needing this for 25 years.

Cost so far for this project. Under a 100 bucks. Being a packrat/dumpster diver, DOES pay off.....


----------



## Mutlley (Jul 18, 2022)

stain said:


> Finished up the southside paint (primer) Now to clean up the hardy board scrap trimmings. Scrub the few spots of paint off the brick. Then prep the east and west soffit for paint. Neighbors said it is looking great. I said About time..... Been needing this for 25 years.
> 
> Cost so far for this project. Under a 100 bucks. Being a packrat/dumpster diver, DOES pay off.....
> 
> ...


looks awesome stain love hardy board


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Hid from the heat




hey man , let’s head up to Cottonwood Hot Springs ,  they have free massages this week


----------



## Patwi (Jul 18, 2022)

what is it about a good massage that lasts in the mind ?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

patwi said:


> what is it about a good massage that lasts in the mind ?


The Ending


----------



## boo (Jul 18, 2022)

or the beginning, depending on what kind of massage you get...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## stain (Jul 18, 2022)

SHhh...nap time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)

Im in my office talking shit to you guys.  Already lined my crews out. Went to the GYM twice today but didnt go in. I was to tired from the steps.


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

boo said:


> or the beginning, depending on what kind of massage you get...


I want one with a Happy Ending.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im in my office talking shit to you guys.  Already lined my crews out. Went to the GYM twice today but didnt go in. I was to tired from the steps.


Government Waste at its finest


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

W T F is that?


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

gmo said:


> 24oz trimmed up. What a day.
> 
> View attachment 303271


Damn GMO, did I read that right?  You trimmed 24 oz and it isn't even noon here........better man that me.


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

Got a walk in early, worked in the yard a bit got hot and quit and just got back from the grow store.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Government Waste at its finest


Nope. Im a federal contractor,,i do not get a check from the government. But i do see Waste,, that's for damn sure. The Federal Judges are the worst.
Wanna see real waste come to the Southern Border.


----------



## gmo (Jul 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn GMO, did I read that right?  You trimmed 24 oz and it isn't even noon here........better man that me.


That was yesterday. I started at 7am and worked until 10pm with a short break for lunch. You know how much I hate trimming, so i pack it in to a full day if possible.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)

By the way, I know your just fking with me Roster.
The truth is i have worked my ass off for almost 50yrs to get where I'm at,, where i can chill a little. Had my own business for almost 30yrs and shut it down during Covid. The Federal Contractor I subbed out to most of those yrs is who I went to work for as a Project Manager. I miss my Business because of the money but i don't miss all the headaches of running a business that's for damn sure. Now I don't have to worry about keeping guys busy and keeping the IRS off my ass. Besides,,i just filed for my SS and can draw it and work with no penalties. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 18, 2022)

gmo said:


> That was yesterday. I started at 7am and worked until 10pm with a short break for lunch. You know how much I hate trimming, so i pack it in to a full day if possible.


The first grow I did as an adult, I enjoyed trimming. Every other one since, it has been an unenjoyable chore. 24 ounces plus popcorn? Ugh. I feel for you.


----------



## gmo (Jul 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The first grow I did as an adult, I enjoyed trimming. Every other one since, it has been an unenjoyable chore. 24 ounces plus popcorn? Ugh. I feel for you.


I enjoy the heck out of growing. Trimming is another story. I wish I had help, but then I'd have to tell people that I grow the delicious weed that they're smoking...if you want it done right, gotta do it yourself...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 18, 2022)

Took the twins to Bush Gardens. Lost my glasses after some teen worker insisted I remove them from my face before the ride and put them in my shirt pocket. He must have gotten a good laugh out of it, since the first thing this new ride does is hang everyone upside down. Was a good day, though. I'm beat...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The first grow I did as an adult, I enjoyed trimming. Every other one since, it has been an unenjoyable chore. 24 ounces plus popcorn? Ugh. I feel for you.


Ya got that right
I made the mistake and cut all 10 plants at once , all had over 8zips per plant some had an elbow, I was up for days trimming by myself.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Took the twins to Bush Gardens. Lost my glasses after some teen worker insisted I remove them from my face before the ride and put them in my shirt pocket. He must have gotten a good laugh out of it, since the first thing this new ride does is hang everyone upside down. Was a good day, though. I'm beat...


I had some snot nose do that to me once , My wallet fell out and landed in the off limits area , They told me it was considered lost.
I told the MF it was right there and could see it, I moved him and the barricade and got my wallet along with a few other things they had their eyes on.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> By the way, I know your just fking with me Roster.
> The truth is i have worked my ass off for almost 50yrs to get where I'm at,, where i can chill a little. Had my own business for almost 30yrs and shut it down during Covid. The Federal Contractor I subbed out to most of those yrs is who I went to work for as a Project Manager. I miss my Business because of the money but i don't miss all the headaches of running a business that's for damn sure. Now I don't have to worry about keeping guys busy and keeping the IRS off my ass. Besides,,i just filed for my SS and can draw it and work with no penalties. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaa


I would never ............................ LOL


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

If I got nothing else done today talking to my old friend Muggles made my day.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

pute said:


> If I got nothing else done today talking to my old friend Muggles made my day.


Glad you got to talk to him again


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 18, 2022)

found a puppy today. She’s so cute. We get to bring her home on the 30th


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 18, 2022)

Carried over 15 gallons threw the jungle to water the girls. Then pulled the last male of my crop. And took a few pics and videos for y'all while I was at it now just 1 more trip peace


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 303319
> Lil one
> found a puppy today. She’s so cute. We get to bring her home on the 30th


One of them doodle pups?  Very Nice
Cute


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 18, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Carried over 15 gallons threw the jungle to water the girls. Then pulled the last male of my crop. And took a few pics and videos for y'all while I was at it now just 1 more trip peace


You barefoot in the jungle ?


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Ya got that right
> I made the mistake and cut all 10 plants at once , all had over 8zips per plant some had an elbow, I was up for days trimming by myself.


Yea never cut them all down cut a branch or 2 trim them then got get more to trim


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You barefoot in the jungle ?


Oh yes you know me


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You barefoot in the jungle ?


He has been running naked 
Hopper asked him to send him private videos 
of the naked plant king LOL


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Carried over 15 gallons threw the jungle to water the girls. Then pulled the last male of my crop. And took a few pics and videos for y'all while I was at it now just 1 more trip peace


Holly s-hit.  My back just fired me reading this.


----------



## boo (Jul 18, 2022)

got my first taste of pepper spray today, lips are quite fiery...no milk to be had around here...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Oh yes you know me


Your foot where you punctured it?
Is that a black line running from it down your toe?
Be careful blood poisoning can be easily had in moist humid weather


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> He has been running naked
> Hopper asked him to send him private videos
> of the naked plant king LOL


Nah that's to exposed going threw there no shoes is one thing but my tool is sensitive no briars cutting it nope


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

boo said:


> got my first taste of pepper spray today, lips are quite fiery...no milk to be had around here...


How did you manage that?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Holly s-hit.  My back just fired me reading this.


15 at 8lbs per =140lbs in milk jugs dear lord


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 18, 2022)

boo said:


> got my first taste of pepper spray today, lips are quite fiery...no milk to be had around here...


Why you tasting the spray boo?


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Your foot where you punctured it?
> Is that a black line running from it down your toe?
> Be careful blood poisoning can be easily had in moist humid weather


 Ah it was dirt from the plant I pulled had a blood test done a few weeks ago I'm fine no poison in my blood except for what I put in it lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> 15 at 8lbs per =140lbs in milk jugs dear lord


I carry 2 in each hand it's a work out for sure gonna hate the flush


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

boo said:


> got my first taste of pepper spray today, lips are quite fiery...no milk to be had around here...


Use lemon juice and sweet pastries


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 18, 2022)

Well got 1 more trip to make be back in a few yall


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

boo said:


> got my first taste of pepper spray today, lips are quite fiery...no milk to be had around here...


Are you still in the broken cuffs


----------



## boo (Jul 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Why you tasting the spray boo?


one of earl's pit bulls was working on the fence and I thought it would be better to spray him with pepper spray rather than my .357...got a little bounce back from the spray but never the gun...gonna go find some lemon juice...


RosterMan said:


> Are you still in the broken cuffs


got the cuffs off with my 6" angle grinder...makes short work on any chain or lock...


----------



## boo (Jul 18, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I carry 2 in each hand it's a work out for sure gonna hate the flush


a real man carries 5 gallon buckets...


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I carry 2 in each hand it's a work out for sure gonna hate the flush


No need to flush outdoor plants.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

boo said:


> a real man carries 5 gallon buckets...


Yep
2 on each finger


----------



## Patwi (Jul 18, 2022)

pepper spray ? . . not cool
.



pute said:


> No need to flush outdoor plants.



I do



I ask a 30 somrthing about Terry Bradshaw today .. .. I saw a deer in the headlights look...



.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I carry 2 in each hand it's a work out for sure gonna hate the flush


No need to flush plants in the ground


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

patwi said:


> pepper spray ? . . not cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good avatar...I have the album.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

I use to use Pepper spray to flavor my supper


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

patwi said:


> pepper spray ? . . not cool
> .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 18, 2022)

Here's what I did today. Just another day in





 hvac world.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 18, 2022)

pute said:


> No need to flush outdoor plants.


I always do a flush the last week with molasses mixed in


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

Not necessary. Ask any seasoned outdoor grower.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

Flushing is for turds,,not weed.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 19, 2022)

pute said:


> No need to flush outdoor plants.





same with indoor plants


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

Exactly


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

I don’t flush my inside plants either just stop nutes and plain water at the end but no flush. Maybe I would if my tent conditions were different but can’t say that not flushing ruined my grow.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

I have not gone to any porn sites today


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> Here's what I did today. Just another day inView attachment 303342
> View attachment 303343
> hvac world.


Hey man you HVAC guy?
Can I ask a few Mini split questions?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have not gone to any porn sites today


You left out ‘yet’…


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 19, 2022)

Well flushing for me is just watering them with plain water and molasses the last week. I use nutrients every time I water so I like to use plain water the last week and depending on the outside conditions I will use a little more water then usual. I'm not talking about 10 gallons a plant just 2 or so. I've always done it this way not changing it up because I use chemical nutrients and I've seen the result of it drying up and leaving salt like residue. So I don't know I just like doing it just to be safe and it taste better to me. I've tried it both ways before and flushing was better then not


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 19, 2022)

I'm not going to argue and start a debate about flushing or not flushing I will not use nutrients the last week ever smoke some bud and it crackles when you light it up and hit it that's from not flushing


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I'm not going to argue and start a debate about flushing or not flushing I will not use nutrients the last week ever smoke some bud and it crackles when you light it up and hit it that's from not flushing


Or spider mites  ask @CrashMagnet


----------



## gmo (Jul 19, 2022)

(removed by gmo)


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 19, 2022)

Yall must be all organic because not flushing and using nonorganic nutrients is a bad idea


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 19, 2022)

Because using plain water with some molasses that last week a couple times helps more than not


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

I wouldn’t consider giving 2 gal of water to an outside plant with no nutes flushing. My plants think that’s just a sip of water.  They can drink a lot more than that.  I don’t nute at the end either.  I also stopmolasses when I cut off the nutes


----------



## gmo (Jul 19, 2022)

(removed by gmo)


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

Bugs snap crackle and pop.
I feed my girls until it's time to harvest. Never had any popping while smoking.
1st time I seen that happen was mites that got me right before harvest.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 19, 2022)

Mmm really well we will have to experiment then on same strain same size no mite or bug issues so 1 I will do my regular routine and the other I'll feed up to cut down and we will see I just went and checked on them and have the 2 already picked out


----------



## boo (Jul 19, 2022)

spent the day pulling and routing wire for my new updated power supply for my new grow area...got 80 amps for what I need now and mebbe down the road...a buddy stopped over to show me what he bought from a friend...1/4 lb. for 400 bucks, how do you make money at that price...


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 19, 2022)

boo said:


> spent the day pulling and routing wire for my new updated power supply for my new grow area...got 80 amps for what I need now and mebbe down the road...a buddy stopped over to show me what he bought from a friend...1/4 lb. for 400 bucks, how do you make money at that price...


1/4 for 400, . Wow, wow, wow. I was paying $6-900 a lb. No **, in my area it's $60 an 1/8th, Ozzie for 250 and a 1/4lb for 6. It's amazing how price is different in different areas


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Mmm really well we will have to experiment then on same strain same size no mite or bug issues so 1 I will do my regular routine and the other I'll feed up to cut down and we will see I just went and checked on them and have the 2 already picked out


Are you sending us taste test samples so we can all vote on the two final products?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Or spider mites  ask @CrashMagnet


Tastes like chicken...


----------



## boo (Jul 19, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> 1/4 for 400, . Wow, wow, wow. I was paying $6-900 a lb. No **, in my area it's $60 an 1/8th, Ozzie for 250 and a 1/4lb for 6. It's amazing how price is different in different areas


dunno who grew it or what was added to the weed to make it grow but I'd not smoke any...people don't care about most commercial pot...besides, if grown correctly I don't see how a man could make any bank at those prices...I was getting 400 a zip when I grew for profit...those days are long gone...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

boo said:


> dunno who grew it or what was added to the weed to make it grow but I'd not smoke any...people don't care about most commercial pot...besides, if grown correctly I don't see how a man could make any bank at those prices...I was getting 400 a zip when I grew for profit...those days are long gone...


You were also risking a lot more jail time


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Are you sending us taste test samples so we can all vote on the two final products?


Maybe a select few of the group I will send a #1 and #2 and not tell which is which.... THEN we will see which is the better method for taste quality. The select few taste testers will be those who I feel comfortable sending a few #1-#2 buds too so Sub you want to be 1 of the voters?? Already got a few picked out in my mind mostly just those who Im following


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 19, 2022)

Need a yes or no for taste test willingness so let me know
1 @bigsur51 
2 @Hippie420 
3 @oldfogey8 
4  @WeedHopper 
5 @SubmarineGirl 
6 @RosterMan 
7 @pute 
8 @longtimegrower 
9 @drfting07 

#9 Drifting!!!! He just posted on sick plants waiting for him to reply to message and thread answer.... He's been on here about as long as me and haven't seen him for awhile but good to see some people I used to know when I first started the passion of growing the plant we all love


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

Pretty much a worthless day for me.  To hot.  Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 19, 2022)

Yea I didn't do much today backs been bothering me alot lately. But in a couple months I'll start a thread on flush or no flush with a poll for the testers. And I'll send messages to the few I want to be testers will end up only being 5-7. Odd number so no ties lol but I'm about to clock out I'm excited about this experiment with testers that will prove that KindBuds right


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## gmo (Jul 20, 2022)

(removed by gmo)


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 20, 2022)

gmo said:


> Can you please expand on why not flushing and using salt based nutrients is a bad idea?


Because a build up of salt is bad!!! Have you ever put a salt block on the root or next to a tree it will kill the tree if left there for more then the hunting season leave a salt block on the root of a tree it will be dead in a year or 2


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 20, 2022)

To much salt for people plants animals is a bad thing for any living thing it just is and with the amount of nutrients we pour on our plants flushing would just take some of the salt build up and break it down and dilute it if you get what I'm saying I personally use two to three teaspoons a gallon every watering on my plants and by the end of the year there's a good salt build up I flush for that reason


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 20, 2022)

Copied but here...
Salts absorb and bind tightly with water, preventing roots from absorbing water. The salt can even pull water from the plant, creating a drought-like condition. At higher concentrations, sodium will compromise the absorption of essential nutrients such as calcium, magnesium, and potassium.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 20, 2022)

Flushing outdoor plants and indoor plants is smart especially when you use as much nutrients as I do.... Outdoors it's not that as big of a deal because of rain and the ground will absorb some of the salt build up but still I like to flush them a little extra then amount I water usually last week if no rain has luckily not fallen I will do 1.5 × times the amount of water so I give my plants 1.5 gallons a piece right now probably be 2 by end of the month so I'll flush with 4 gallons just how I do it and never had anything but good reviews some have smoked what I grew back in the day and said it was some of the best and wanted more when I grow mostly for personal smoke and maybe help out friends with smoke that's quality and not 80$ a quarter smh


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 20, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> View attachment 303426
> View attachment 303427
> View attachment 303428
> View attachment 303429


Reminds me of the Staircases in the house I grew up in


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Reminds me of the Staircases in the house I grew up in
> View attachment 303453


Your new persona is Ron Weasley?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Your new persona is Ron Weasley?


Yes 
Hermione​


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Yes
> Hermione​


So you are a hermie?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2022)

Read this Kindbud.






						Ready for flush?
					

I am leaning on the disagree side but am also willing to listen and learn.  I Do Know... I have grown stuff that at the end of a smoked bowl there is a black ball of hard yuk that needs tapped out and grown other bud that I flushed and when you were done smoking it there is light colored grey...




					www.marijuanapassion.com
				




*CONCLUSION*
In a first of its kind study, Rx Green Technologies evaluated the effects of flushing period on yield, potency, terpenes, mineral content, and taste characteristics of Cannabis flower. Overall, the length of the flushing period did not impact yield, potency, terpenes, or taste characteristics of Cannabis flower. Taste test results indicated a trend toward improved flavor and smoke quality with the zero-day flush. While there were no significant differences in nutrient content, there was a trend toward increased iron and zinc in flower flushed for 14 days. The results of this trial indicate that there is no benefit to flushing Cannabis flower for improved taste or consumer experience.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2022)

New Research Shows Flushing Plants Before Harvest May Be Unnecessary
					

In a blind taste test, researchers have found that many prefer cannabis that has not been flushed before harvest.




					hightimes.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2022)

Plant Botanist and ppl who have actually tested flushing say it doesn't do shit,,but what do they know.
I feed my girls and fatten them up till I harvest. To each his own. That's what makes the world go around. Taste like weed to me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 20, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Maybe a select few of the group I will send a #1 and #2 and not tell which is which.... THEN we will see which is the better method for taste quality. The select few taste testers will be those who I feel comfortable sending a few #1-#2 buds too so Sub you want to be 1 of the voters?? Already got a few picked out in my mind mostly just those who Im following


Sure I’m always up for a good taste test


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 20, 2022)

I have always thought for yrs that not flushing gave weed a black ash.
I have since found that if you do not dry the bud enough before the cure it will do this and nothing to do with flush.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2022)

Exactly Roster.


And I'm with you Sub. I'm all in on weed taste test.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 303319
> 
> found a puppy today. She’s so cute. We get to bring her home on the 30th


Very pretty.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 20, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Carried over 15 gallons threw the jungle to water the girls. Then pulled the last male of my crop. And took a few pics and videos for y'all while I was at it now just 1 more trip peace


How far into the jungle do you go?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sure I’m always up for a good taste test


Nope. Not touching that one. Walking away with a mild grin.......


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Exactly Roster.
> 
> 
> And I'm with you Sub. I'm all in on weed taste test.


Oh, she was talking about weed?


----------



## gmo (Jul 20, 2022)

(removed by gmo)


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 20, 2022)

Tastes Salty ? Maybe all the salt nutes


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2022)

*CONCLUSION*
In a first of its kind study, Rx Green Technologies evaluated the effects of flushing period on yield, potency, terpenes, mineral content, and taste characteristics of Cannabis flower. Overall, the length of the flushing period did not impact yield, potency, terpenes, or taste characteristics of Cannabis flower. Taste test results indicated a trend toward improved flavor and smoke quality with the zero-day flush. While there were no significant differences in nutrient content, there was a trend toward increased iron and zinc in flower flushed for 14 days. The results of this trial indicate that there is no benefit to flushing Cannabis flower for improved taste or consumer experience.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 20, 2022)

Got rained off of my outdoor project. Probably could go back out now, but I ain't gonna. Watching southbound '75 turning into a four lane parking lot. Heard some sirens go by earlier, so I guess some folks aren't having a good afternoon.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 20, 2022)

Everything tastes salty today, I think I’m gonna go flush. Kindbud is right about washing the salt down on a day like today… think I flush with a couple cold ones.


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2022)

I didn't do much yesterday and I sure paid for it today.  Walked 3 miles to start the day off before the heat moved in.  Then moved down to the basement where I was already brewing beneficial tea for the girls.  After tea time I moved outside and did yard work.  Mowing, edging, trimming, blowing and weed mitigation.

Done now!  Gonna suck down a cold on and relax then Jacuzzi, smoke and smoke  more.



When I am done chilling.....she is gonna wash my back.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 20, 2022)

pute said:


> I didn't do much yesterday and I sure paid for it today.  Walked 3 miles to start the day off before the heat moved in.  Then moved down to the basement where I was already brewing beneficial tea for the girls.  After tea time I moved outside and did yard work.  Mowing, edging, trimming, blowing and weed mitigation.
> 
> Done now!  Gonna suck down a cold on and relax then Jacuzzi, smoke and smoke  more.
> 
> ...



She has a bit of a twitch tho… she may want to sing you something on that hippy guitar


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 20, 2022)

Y'all won't convince me sorry we will let the plant and the test/experiment prove me right or wrong we will see my style of growing nutrients used etc is different I doubt anyone uses Dyna gro on this site and I've did a side by side with fox farm as the other nutrients but no one will ever believe me that the Dyna Gro did better when compared to fox farms and soooo much simpler and easier to measure and use but to each his own I'll let the test show what it's going to show and I guess we will see the results


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 20, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> How far into the jungle do you go?


Depends on the grow this year kept it kinda small the spots are only a few hundred yards from my backyard but still carrying a 4 jugs of water 10 plants so probably 3000 yards or so worth of back and forth carrying water and nutrients


----------



## mad man moon (Jul 20, 2022)

I have done things.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 20, 2022)

I think I’d run a hose about half way and just carry a 100ft hose instead. But I wouldn’t be getting the great workout that you are…


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 20, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Depends on the grow this year kept it kinda small the spots are only a few hundred yards from my backyard but still carrying a 4 jugs of water 10 plants so probably 3000 yards or so worth of back and forth carrying water and nutrients


I use to process 30 gals of water a day in 1 gal jugs. I don't go that far with my grow, but I use a 1/4 hp submersible pump and 75 ft of hose.  With a big plastic trash can, my pump, hose, and a spray wand. It took the work out of it, and it was cheap to do. With 400 ft you may need a 1/2hp pump but hose is cheap.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think I’d run a hose about half way and just carry a 100ft hose instead. But I wouldn’t be getting the great workout that you are…


Yeah it's still highly illegal still here I don't and can't sit in prison so it's Carry the jugs of water so nothing is outta place and my plants stay hidden and safe  Time to make 1 last trip backs said this is the last 1


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 20, 2022)

mad man moon said:


> I have done things.


Oh yes like what tell us we all have done things let's see if you can surprise any of us


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 20, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> I use to process 30 gals of water a day in 1 gal jugs. I don't go that far with my grow, but I use a 1/4 hp submersible pump and 75 ft of hose.  With a big plastic trash can, my pump, hose, and a spray wand. It took the work out of it, and it was cheap to do. With 400 ft you may need a 1/2hp pump but hose is cheap.


A few hundred yards, so my first look I thought few hundred feet.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 20, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Yeah it's still highly illegal still here I don't and can't sit in prison so it's Carry the jugs of water so nothing is outta place and my plants stay hidden and safe  Time to make 1 last trip backs said this is the last 1


Wow


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 20, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Y'all won't convince me sorry we will let the plant and the test/experiment prove me right or wrong we will see my style of growing nutrients used etc is different I doubt anyone uses Dyna gro on this site and I've did a side by side with fox farm as the other nutrients but no one will ever believe me that the Dyna Gro did better when compared to fox farms and soooo much simpler and easier to measure and use but to each his own I'll let the test show what it's going to show and I guess we will see the results


Just for the record, I’m not trying to convince you of anything. I use organic dirt and minimum nutes. I grow inside and out and don’t flush. So far I’ve been lucky enough with my friends on this sites help including you to have grown some really great herb. I look forward to your experiment and it’s outcome. Your gonna be pumped up by harvest time carting all that water. Good luck in your secret garden.


----------



## boo (Jul 20, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Y'all won't convince me sorry we will let the plant and the test/experiment prove me right or wrong we will see my style of growing nutrients used etc is different I doubt anyone uses Dyna gro on this site and I've did a side by side with fox farm as the other nutrients but no one will ever believe me that the Dyna Gro did better when compared to fox farms and soooo much simpler and easier to measure and use but to each his own I'll let the test show what it's going to show and I guess we will see the results


you're painting with a pretty broad brush...I've got a 30 gallon drum of dynagro and a 15 gallon tote of their silica...been using it for my tall grass for over 2 decades now...


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 20, 2022)

Well I may be exaggerating a little bit to the last set of plants is probably a 200 yard walk and to the first 150 or so.... So probably 400 yards a trip but anyways... here's the designated plants for the flush or not to flush test I
 remember when I first joined some old timer brought it up asked if I was flushing my plants and I said flush huh I'd have to look back to figure out who 



but anyway...... here's #1 and #2 going to do 2 sets #1 being 2 plants that I planted together in a big 10 gallon hole because I got lazy and back was hurting I believe 1 is a Chem 91 mix and 1 is a ECSD mix and the same with #2 plants but which ones are the flushed only I will know


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 20, 2022)

boo said:


> you're painting with a pretty broad brush...I've got a 30 gallon drum of dynagro and a 15 gallon tote of their silica...been using it for my tall grass for over 2 decades now...


30 gallon drum of what kind the grow nutrient or foliage pro? And there pro Tek is great for strengthening up branches curious of what is I'm the 30 gallon drum? Idk I haven't really seen that many people on here using Dyna Gro and it's cheap and easy to mix meter not needed no pH up or down and they have everything your need for a grow the old grow nutrient that foliage pro replaced it has higher N, then they have mag pro, and protek which is great for outdoor grows it strengthens the plant and helps deal with less water.... And then you got the bloom nutrient that's best partnered with mag pro and protek.... And this one is new Dyna Gro is making a flush nutrient just for cannabis


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 20, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Y'all won't convince me sorry we will let the plant and the test/experiment prove me right or wrong we will see my style of growing nutrients used etc is different I doubt anyone uses Dyna gro on this site and I've did a side by side with fox farm as the other nutrients but no one will ever believe me that the Dyna Gro did better when compared to fox farms and soooo much simpler and easier to measure and use but to each his own I'll let the test show what it's going to show and I guess we will see the results


Just for the record, I’m not trying to convince you of anything. I use organic dirt and minimum nutes. I grow inside and out and don’t flush. So far I’ve been lucky enough with my friends on this sites help including you to have grown some really great herb. I look forward to your experiment and it’s outcome. Your gonna be pumped up by harvest time carting all that water. Good luck in your secret garden.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 20, 2022)

Dyna Gro Flush 




Dyna-FLUSH is our acclaimed cannabis nutrient cleansing solution that is designed to draw out all the unused nutrients still available in the growing medium. Dyna-FLUSH is made from a proprietary blend of acidic organic compounds that chemically bond to unused nutrients making them unavailable to the plant. Dyna-FLUSH will also force cannabis plants to translocate the remaining nutrients found in leaves to the active growing sites. The results are great tasting buds. Dyna-Gro has completed the reformulation of Dyna-FLUSH and is now available in 8 and 32 oz. sizes. Dyna-FLUSH is made from a proprietary blend of acidic organic compounds that chemically bond to unused nutrients making them unavailable to the plant. Dyna-FLUSH will also force cannabis plants to translocate the remaining nutrients found in leaves to the active growing sites. The results are great tasting buds


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 20, 2022)

Guess I'm going to order some of that I've never used it before but if it's Dyna Gro it's good stuff in my book. Flushing not necessary but they're making a Flush additive to help well read above


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 20, 2022)

I tried to post some screen shots of there feeding charts but meh


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 20, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> I tried to post some screen shots of there feeding charts but meh


I don't need those but let me look I'll tell you my custom doses compared to what they say hold on


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 20, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I don't need those but let me look I'll tell you my custom doses compared to what they say hold on


I didn't think u would.
 just others may see information and make a more informed decision about something they may know nothing about closed mindedness runs a muck  
I found it interesting myself as I had screen shoted that info hours ago so I could actually look at it to get away from gh 3 part that turns Into gh10 part in the end  and I Flush gh personally


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 20, 2022)

So Veg it says 5ml or a tsp all the way to week 5 see I go by plant size but after a month I'm usually giving 1.5 tsp or 7.5ml per gal and like now right before flowering starts my biggest plant is getting 3+ tsp/15ml+ every watering per gallon and the smallest plant is getting 10ml per gal but see I've used Dyna Gro for a long time and I've learned how to push the limits on nutrients ML per gal on the Dyna Gro line of nutrients. I'll take the simple effective nutrient over the complicated one that I have to deal with pH up and down and have to check water every time and have a tds and pH meter to make sure it's not going to burn or hurt the plant nope no thanks night gotta get some sleep peace


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 20, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> I didn't think u would.
> just others may see information and make a more informed decision about something they may know nothing about closed mindedness runs a muck
> I found it interesting myself as I had screen shoted that info hours ago so I could actually look at it to get away from gh 3 part that turns Into gh10 part in the end  and I Flush gh personally


If you want a simple effective nutrient that works and isn't outrageously expensive Dyna Gro best one out there just gotta learn to push the ML above the recommendations.... Just think they recommend you only drink 5 beers but a 12 pack hits the spot sometimes lol


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## gmo (Jul 21, 2022)

(removed by gmo)


----------



## gmo (Jul 21, 2022)

(removed by gmo)


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 21, 2022)

gmo said:


> I'm rolling!
> 
> Who need feed charts, TDS meters and pH meters?


Idk I don't need em and I don't believe I ever had a pH meter not like a hydro 1 one of those soil garden one yea but when I first grew a plant be 2 decades ago soon I didn't have anything it's a weed we really get too technical like it's rocket science


----------



## gmo (Jul 21, 2022)

(removed by gmo)


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 21, 2022)

Unless your doing hydro or you have to worry about your nutrients messing up the water idk Dyna Gro I've used it with 0 major problems I have 0 meters. But you know I've got a ritual so I know how much to add were no effect on the pH or whatever


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 21, 2022)

Disagree to agree


----------



## Patwi (Jul 21, 2022)

agree to agree 


sleep deprivation


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Everything tastes salty today, I think I’m gonna go flush. Kindbud is right about washing the salt down on a day like today… think I flush with a couple cold ones.


I ain't touching that one.


----------



## gmo (Jul 21, 2022)

(removed by gmo)


----------



## gmo (Jul 21, 2022)

(removed by gmo)


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 21, 2022)

But do we all not live a little, in the Bizarro World?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 21, 2022)

Me doing my tribal grow dance


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> But do we all not live a little, in the Bizarro World?





RosterMan said:


> antagonist anti-hero’s are everywhere.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 21, 2022)

Passive aggressive maybe


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> But do we all not live a little, in the Bizarro World?


We live in Mike Judges Idiocracy world for sure. I think Comacho would be a better commander-in-chief though…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> We live in Mike Judges Idiocracy world for sure. I think Comacho would be a better commander-in-chief though…


That's Presidente Mucho Comacho


----------



## gmo (Jul 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Me doing my tribal grow dance


I love that show.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> That's Presidente Mucho Comacho


My campaign shirt from 2016…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 21, 2022)

Im going fishing


----------



## gmo (Jul 21, 2022)

(removed by gmo)


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 21, 2022)

gmo said:


> Perhaps that's an analogy for what kindbud has been doing in this thread. I was hooked, but I wriggled off.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 21, 2022)

gmo said:


> @Kindbud
> 
> PS -- I went through your post history. It seems as though you like to exaggerate. The 2 decades of growing experience seems to be another one of those slips.
> 
> I'll put you on ignore so that I don't have to read your fairy tales any longer.


You know absolutely nothing about me and what Ive done inferior buds gtfo we will see who wins bud pic of the month In a few months with those inferior buds you seem like one of those spoiled grower's that has always been legal lmao I think you have no room to talk until you come break the law and risk your freedom for the plant we grow and with that I'm done with you and your garbage attitude go use lots of nutes and don't flush there's a thing called nute lockout but what do I know I exaggerate but you know if you go back and look at my last grow that I was on here there was a 14 ft tall plant and plenty of big healthy plants and this year got a 9 ft tall one but you know thats just exaggerate I don't know shit about growing and don't have pictures to prove my claims but idc your not worth me getting worked up peace  I see why Ozzy and 4u2smok3 left and Subcool he bounced right out because of shit just like that... rude... butt hurt...buIIshit


----------



## gmo (Jul 21, 2022)

(removed by gmo)


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 21, 2022)

And I'll clear This up right now I said almost 2 decades I've been on this site since 2006 your a year after maybe not talk shit to someone that was here before you peace


----------



## gmo (Jul 21, 2022)

(removed by gmo)


----------



## gmo (Jul 21, 2022)

(removed by gmo)


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 21, 2022)

And just so you know the tiny and yes tiny amount of growing that I posted on here isn't even 5% of the plants and grows I've done I don't like to post felony grows in garages bedrooms and closets I had a uncle get busted and ate a handful of oxys cause he wasn't 1 to sit in prison and you know might not want to open your mouth and say shit you wouldn't say to my face


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 21, 2022)

Your not worth it go ahead say what you want but you know run that mouth karmas a bltch


----------



## gmo (Jul 21, 2022)

(removed by gmo)


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 21, 2022)

gmo said:


> Is exaggeration implied in that 5% quote?


How about you get off that keyboard and come say that shit to my face I dare you but you'd never run your mouth in reality just remember karmas a ***** and no 5% probably under exaggeration... I started a co-op with couple buddy's and we supplied the whole county and more but you know when you do stuff like that in a state where if you get caught you will sit in jail for 20 years nah you don't brag and post pics of the 2 car garage rooms nah I'm not doing this for the money anymore just purely out of missing watching them grow. BUT by all means if you're man enough come to the south and drive down this long long Well I was going to say for but I don't think it's only 3.6 mi long but you know exaggerating is you know a fckin hanging offense now lmao but make my day come on I'll put 1000$ on my front porch come get it Mr Bada$$




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## gmo (Jul 21, 2022)

(removed by gmo)


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 21, 2022)

gmo said:


> Remember this?
> 
> I stated that it was best to agree to disagree.
> 
> ...


Yea I'm full of something alright it's called respect along with skill and knowledge and a little bit of fuc around and find out like I said your run that mouth typing on a keyboard is why you think you can be disrespectful And no consequences but in person whole different storyyyyy you'd be a church mouse peace  maybe learn to not take a difference of opinion as a insult and understand I was ******* joking around got smoke a joint and Mello out


----------



## boo (Jul 21, 2022)

calm down fellas, this is a weed site where were all supposed to be mellow stoners...agree to disagree and let's be done with it...FYI KB, I live in an equally draconian state, 20 years to life is the MMS in my state...gotta be stealth


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2022)

You boys need a smoke break.  I like what GMO said.....We Agree to Disagree.  So, leave it at that.  I always have said if you are happy with the way you grow and the results you get from growing it be at peace with yourself.  

Do me a favor, both of you......STAND DOWN!  This is a place for fun and not hate.  Do what you have to do Ignore each other or what ever but STOP!  I nor none of the Mods want to get involved.  If you want a cup of coffee I will gladly warm it up but leave me out.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 21, 2022)

Dang I can’t leave for 5 minutes and y’all in a pissin’ match. Let’s everyone chill while I burn some sage in this room


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 21, 2022)

boo said:


> calm down fellas, this is a weed site where were all supposed to be mellow stoners...agree to disagree and let's be done with it...FYI KB, I live in an equally draconian state, 20 years to life is the MMS in my state...gotta be stealth


Yeah that's what I was saying. I choose to put only a few outdoor grows on here because those I can say those aren't mine..... Where they on my property no yea hey they must be someone else's why you think there mine.... Plausible deniability. I post pictures of indoor grow room and plants and lights and etc and no plausible deniability if worst comes to worst. But hey he's not anyone that I would even care about.... But calling my buds inferior and me a fraud is just garbage


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 21, 2022)

Peace I'll be the bigger guy and just leave got stuff to do anyway peace


----------



## boo (Jul 21, 2022)

if you don't care let it go...there's no way this is gonna end up anywhere but the dumpster...chill out dude, were all in this together...who cares who thinks your flowers aren't the best, it's all opinion and everyone has one, valid or not...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 21, 2022)

Now that’s better. Let’s all join kindbud for a chill. See the sage is working


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 21, 2022)

Am I supposed to post a pic of my brownie?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Am I supposed to post a pic of my brownie?


Yes please do I love brownies


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2022)

Clouds have moved in again today and it has cooled off.  Think I am gonna grab my insecticidal soap and go kill some Japanese Beatles


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Clouds have moved in again today and it has cooled off.  Think I am gonna grab my insecticidal soap and go kill some Japanese Beatles


Those little bastards are eating everything in my property this year.


----------



## gmo (Jul 21, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Those little bastards are eating everything in my property this year.


Haven't seen any this year, but I am prepared for when they inevitably show up. The buggers got my giant pumpkin last year. It's amazing how quickly they can kill a full size plant!


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 21, 2022)

gmo said:


> Haven't seen any this year, but I am prepared for when they inevitably show up. The buggers got my giant pumpkin last year. It's amazing how quickly they can kill a full size plant!


The week after my rose bush finished flowering and dropped all the pedals they decimated the whole f****** plant. Thankfully roses are a weed and I know they'll grow back next year, the only thing they haven't seen to touch is the lilies which is good because they're the wife's favorite.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 21, 2022)

I spray them but I don’t know how to kill them. I grab them they buzz around in my hand until I throw them in another direction and then they fly off. They ate my whole 
Hibiscus plant over night. I hate them


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2022)

Thinking I learned a valuable lesson this year regarding Jap Beetles.  Last year I had 3 of the Beetle traps all placed at least 10 yards away from my grapes and garden.  The traps caught dozens of the bsdturds but my grapes especially were covered.  Every time I went and inspected I would kill 20 to 30 of them.  I just went out and found 2.  

I am beginning to realize what many say.......the traps attract them by the 100's.  Thinking I will never put the traps out again.  I wish the birds would eat the pricks.....must taste like s-hit.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 21, 2022)

They killed all the Virginia Creeper vines that I've been trying to kill for years. I haven't exactly called a truce, but I'm also not ready to wipe them out - assuming that's even possible.


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2022)

This is what I have found that works the best. 

I have tried Safer Insecticidal Soap but the Orange Guard works better.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes please do I love brownies



There was one more in there, but it leaped into my mouth before I could get a picture.


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> They killed all the Virginia Creeper vines that I've been trying to kill for years. I haven't exactly called a truce, but I'm also not ready to wipe them out - assuming that's even possible.


They just keep coming and coming here.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 21, 2022)

I was reading that nematodes kill Japanese beetles by attacking the larvae but they are best used in the fall. Also mixing dish soap with water or making a soapy water in a bucket into shaking them into the bucket


----------



## boo (Jul 21, 2022)

on a different note, I was able to extend my legs at a 90 degree angle to my spine today...I'm working on flexibility and strength...both are working quite well...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> The week after my rose bush finished flowering and dropped all the pedals they decimated the whole f****** plant. Thankfully roses are a weed and I know they'll grow back next year, the only thing they haven't seen to touch is the lilies which is good because they're the wife's favorite.


Get bird feeders. I run 4 along with 4 suet cake cages, a bird bath, oranges and a meal worm platter. Oh and 2 hummingbird feeders. I am a bit obsessed. There are Japanese beetles all over the place in my neighborhood except in my yard. My theory is the birds have decimated the larvae so their are no adults. They usually eat my rose bushes and love my berry plants. Haven’t seen a single beetle venture into the kill zone here.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Thinking I learned a valuable lesson this year regarding Jap Beetles.  Last year I had 3 of the Beetle traps all placed at least 10 yards away from my grapes and garden.  The traps caught dozens of the bsdturds but my grapes especially were covered.  Every time I went and inspected I would kill 20 to 30 of them.  I just went out and found 2.
> 
> I am beginning to realize what many say.......the traps attract them by the 100's.  Thinking I will never put the traps out again.  I wish the birds would eat the pricks.....must taste like s-hit.


Birds like the grubs but not the beetles as near as I can tell. There are plants covered with them 100 yards from my house.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> You know absolutely nothing about me and what Ive done inferior buds gtfo we will see who wins bud pic of the month In a few months with those inferior buds you seem like one of those spoiled grower's that has always been legal lmao I think you have no room to talk until you come break the law and risk your freedom for the plant we grow and with that I'm done with you and your garbage attitude go use lots of nutes and don't flush there's a thing called nute lockout but what do I know I exaggerate but you know if you go back and look at my last grow that I was on here there was a 14 ft tall plant and plenty of big healthy plants and this year got a 9 ft tall one but you know thats just exaggerate I don't know shit about growing and don't have pictures to prove my claims but idc your not worth me getting worked up peace  I see why Ozzy and 4u2smok3 left and Subcool he bounced right out because of shit just like that... rude... butt hurt...buIIshit


Kindbud.
 Ozzy left because the owner of this site banned him from the Passion. Ozzy was also over at Marijuana-Culture and now that place is dead,,, and I wont go into why and who killed it. 
4U was over at a private site with several of us. 4U left here because of all the political bullshit and the orange man bad crap.
The only ppl that's not here anymore are the asshats that kept banning ppl for voting for someone they didn't like. I can show you the conversations if you would like me to. Most have come back that they banned or run off since we cleaned the place up.
 I see you and GMO have a difference of opinions but lets please keep the other members out of it. You guys can just agree to disagree and move on. Im sure words were said out of anger that was not actually meant. It happens. Now we can all smoke a bowl and get back to being brothers and sisters.
Thanks


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> There was one more in there, but it leaped into my mouth before I could get a picture.
> 
> View attachment 303608


I know I live close enough to drop by for a couple


----------



## Patwi (Jul 21, 2022)

101 F  right now ..


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2022)

I live in h.ell so im use to it.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> There was one more in there, but it leaped into my mouth before I could get a picture.
> 
> View attachment 303608








NICE


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 21, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> I was reading that nematodes kill Japanese beetles by attacking the larvae but they are best used in the fall. Also mixing dish soap with water or making a soapy water in a bucket into shaking them into the bucket


I’m gonna try the soapy bucket trick. I hate when they get away


----------



## Patwi (Jul 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I live in h.ell so im use to it.



My grandson lives north of D/FW a few miles and said it is fricken horrible ..


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2022)

If you are hear to relax.....do it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 21, 2022)

I used my playtime constructively again today. Spent 7 hours in this lovely 90 degree weather. Got a lot done, but my back is wanting a divorce.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 21, 2022)

boo said:


> on a different note, I was able to extend my legs at a 90 degree angle to my spine today...I'm working on flexibility and strength...both are working quite well...


Great news boo


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2022)

On a different note I'm about to go out and eat copious amounts of fattening food. Today is my day to go bad and that's what I've accomplished today.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know I live close enough to drop by for a couple


Door is always open : )  Literally, actually. I never lock them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know I live close enough to drop by for a couple


Wait wait, are those your famous SM brownies?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wait wait, are those your famous SM brownies?


I feel I should know what that means, but I confess I have no idea...

For the record, I only made the butter. My wife is the cook  : )


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 21, 2022)

Is everything chill again?  

What did I accomplish today....I survived an 8 hour work day with a 110° heat index. I do tree work full time. Arborist if you want to be fancy. I hate my job in July and August


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Though this might me an interesting Thread.
> 
> I took a walk before the heat set in first thing.  Then went down and worked in the grow for about an hour.  Got a hair cut and the rest of the day is mine to do as I please.


I  walked 3 miles and cut my hair small worked even if its a different day.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 21, 2022)

pute said:


> If you would take the time to learn how to get the meat out of the shell is is worth it. Like i said there is a technique to it. I love King Crap.....expensive though. I think it has gone over $50\lb.


Yes there is a way to eat crab legs. Just like eating crawfish. You d ont need a fork. And you can get the entire piece out. Sometimes it breaks in some batches . IV e even showed people how and in a couple tries they caught on.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 21, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> Yes there is a way to eat crab legs. Just like eating crawfish. You d ont need a fork. And you can get the entire piece out. Sometimes it breaks in some batches . IV e even showed people how and in a couple tries they caught on.


The Old Hen loves crab legs. I don't eat seafood, so I woof my burger down and clean the meat outta the legs for her. She or the daughter just can't seem to get it right, or maybe they're faking so I'll do all the work?

Oh, and take it from someone that knows; you don't have to cut your hair. It'll stop by itself.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The Old Hen loves crab legs. I don't eat seafood, so I woof my burger down and clean the meat outta the legs for her. She or the daughter just can't seem to get it right, or maybe they're faking so I'll do all the work?
> 
> Oh, and take it from someone that knows; you don't have to cut your hair. It'll stop by itself.


My hair just grows where I wish it wouldn’t…


----------



## boo (Jul 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My hair just grows where I wish it wouldn’t…


that's what razors are for but be careful of the twins...ouch...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I feel I should know what that means, but I confess I have no idea...
> 
> For the record, I only made the butter. My wife is the cook  : )


Yes are there any SM in the butter?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

boo said:


> that's what razors are for but be careful of the twins...ouch...


I am what I am. No shaving or hair cut. lol.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes are there any SM in the butter?
> View attachment 303629


I didn't see any foot prints : )


----------



## gmo (Jul 22, 2022)

Had a real nice morning cup of coffee in my grow room. A couple of unrooted cuts I received a few weeks ago were established enough to transplant and move to my mom room. Then out to the backyard to water the beds and reap a nice little harvest from my tomatoes and cucumbers before the heat of the day kicks in.

Happy Friday to you all. Make it a good one!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

I heard they are sending in the special forces of mites


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I heard they are sending in the special forces of mites


I recognize the one in the middle. She stole my PH meter when she escaped...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 22, 2022)

Watered plants. 

Culled some spinach plants I was using as to divert beetle attention from my okra. Japanese beetles seem to really like the spinach. They can have mine, since it's still pretty cheap at food lion..

Squatted heavy (for me) for the first time in more than a year. Not sure if it's the weed or if my knees are actually healing, but the pain was minimal. My quads will punish me tomorrow, I'm sure. 

Meeting, another meeting, then a meeting about planning meetings. I thought I was an engineer, but punching bag is a better job description lately. Provide people with indispensable tools and they will invariably blame you for not providing features they never asked for. 

Now I'm watching training videos for the outdated equipment I will be working on in Germany next month. At least there's good beer where I'm going.


----------



## boo (Jul 22, 2022)

mowed the front 9, gonna have lunch and then some C-99...I wondr where my mind will be taken after toking...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 22, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Watered plants.
> 
> Culled some spinach plants I was using as to divert beetle attention from my okra. Japanese beetles seem to really like the spinach. They can have mine, since it's still pretty cheap at food lion..
> 
> ...


You planning on a road trip to Amsterdam? It looks like a long trip but it is a pretty interesting place to visit. I was in Veldhoven Netherlands for work years ago and checked out Europe pretty good on my weekends. Not sure how inter-nation travel is now though, times being as they are…


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 22, 2022)

I made the mistake of volunteering to get rid of all the Japanese knotweed in our local bike path, not realizing that it pollinates a lot like mushrooms or the ancient species of horsetail where it pollinates Underground and it's just an insane insane invasive that I don't think we'll ever get rid of here if I'm Fair. Rip it up get the roots up put it in heavy black contractor bags to go be burned and yet it still comes back like herpes that was an attempted humor. Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You planning on a road trip to Amsterdam? It looks like a long trip but it is a pretty interesting place to visit. I was in Veldhoven Netherlands for work years ago and checked out Europe pretty good on my weekends. Not sure how inter-nation travel is now though, times being as they are…



Spent a year in Amsterdam 15 years or so ago building 737 trainers. Didn't do much sight seeing, just work 18+ hours a day. I didn't even have a car, just rode a hotel bike back and forth between the simulation facility. It's probably a nice place, but after that I have no interest in returning, ever : )


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I will be working on in Germany next month. At least there's good beer where I'm going.





The absolute best .. when I use to drink anyway ..



​


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 22, 2022)

patwi said:


> The absolute best .. when I use to drink anyway ..
> 
> 
> 
> ​


My favorite from the 90's was Unterbauer Hell brewed in the town I was in. A case of 10 was like 10DM right off the loading docks behind the brewery. Ocassionally someone will still bring me a couple back. There's nothing like it in the states.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 22, 2022)

^^ I guess the censor doesn't like the German word for light...


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2022)

I used to drink.....and I still do.  

Mrs Pute took off to the eye doctor so I went out to the veggie garden.  Going crazy.   Gonna be another good year.  Now that the rabbits have mostly disappeared (can't figure out where they went....Ha ha) everything is coming along great.  Gonna need to cover the maters before they start to turn red or else the birds will go after them.  Bugs seem to be under control for now and I'm doing my due diligence  on my rat problem. 

Who ever said growing outdoors was easy obviously they watch and don't do the work.  







This is squash and peas. 






Everything in here from the Cotton Eyed Joe to the He-ll if I know.


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> same with indoor plants


totally agree if you are an organic grower.


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> ^^ I guess the censor doesn't like the German word for light...


Those damn filters are worse that a drunk moderator.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## drfting07 (Jul 25, 2022)

Successfully went 5/5 on clones. Even after frying them for a couple days. My first attempt. New growth looking good.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

Nope Not going to say it LOL


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2022)

Today I gotta 3mile walk in.  Fed the girls in veg, up-poted and washed pots. Then went out to the veggie garden and pulled weeds until the heat ran me off. 

Now sitting at the table smoking Golden Pineapple and watching Gutfeld.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 25, 2022)

Watered plants. Went to work. Came home. Took a nap. 

Thinking of working out, but a second nap is really tempting.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 25, 2022)

Fed and watered everyone today. Did major inspection for bugs on outside plants (only good bugs found) checked trichomes in the flower tent (two more weeks) Watered veggies too. Hot as heck here but a nice breeze at least today. 2 dog walks and a bike ride my usual routine. Having leftover stuffed peppers and twice baked potatoes for supper so no real cooking today. Catching a buzz now…


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 27, 2022)

Put some Missouri siding on my garage repair and got some dough started for garlic knots this afternoon. When those little buggers hit the oven, the whole house smells like garlic. Love it.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 27, 2022)

Slept, woke, slept, woke. Filled out my time sheet. Might wander out to the garden and see what's happening, maybe after a nap.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Slept, woke, slept, woke. Filled out my time sheet. Might wander out to the garden and see what's happening, maybe after a nap.


Covid kicking’ your butt? My kid is back at work after coming down with what he denies was Covid on Friday but he dutifully took the cocktail of IVM, HCQ, zinc, etc. He slept, slept and slept some more over the weekend. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Covid kicking’ your butt? My kid is back at work after coming down with what he denies was Covid on Friday but he dutifully took the cocktail of IVM, HCQ, zinc, etc. He slept, slept and slept some more over the weekend. Hope you feel better soon.


I feel fine, just sleepy. Little fever, little cough, that's about it. But I sure am getting a lot of sleep. If I had known it would be like this, I would have actively tried to catch it. I love to sleep : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I feel fine, just sleepy. Little fever, little cough, that's about it. But I sure am getting a lot of sleep. If I had known it would be like this, I would have actively tried to catch it. I love to sleep : )


Have you ever tried smoking cannabis? I heard that is a good schedule 1 drug that can help you sleep. I think you need a doctors note in some states to get it. Never tried it myself though…


----------



## boo (Jul 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Have you ever tried smoking cannabis? I heard that is a good schedule 1 drug that can help you sleep. I think you need a doctors note in some states to get it. Never tried it myself though…


sounds like a good idea...mebbe I might try it tonight...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

boo said:


> sounds like a good idea...mebbe I might try it tonight...


You got a doctors note that quickly?


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2022)

I got mine from a monkey with a note in his mouth.


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2022)

Did some work in the veggie garden.  Harvested dinner and generally fk'ed off the rest of the day.  Right now I am sipping vodka and smoking Golden Pineapple.


----------



## boo (Jul 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You got a doctors note that quickly?


nah, I know a guy that knows a guy that has a cousin that grows the best dank in town...he says $600 a bag is a good deal so I am going for it...woohoo...


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2022)

I'm moving


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 29, 2022)

Watered veggies. 

Hacked the heirloom tomato vines back to sucker-free status and replaced the reservoir. I planted early and am struggling to keep them producing new fruit the rest of the season. With nutes at 4-18-38 I actually got a few new blooms. Plants are dying, though. Early blight.

Mowed the lawn.

Worked out. Heavy dead lift day. Only thing not impaired by previous injuries. 

Ran 3 miles, 3!! Haven't done that in years. Weed and knees is my new religion! Can't believe I waited till I was almost 60 to start getting stoned again.

Worked from home. OK, pretended to work. No one will notice. Kind of makes me sad. I'll make it up, maybe tonight.

Took another COVID test. Still effing positive. Next test I'm going to swab the dog's nose. 

Sitting here now, bored to death... freaking COVID. Can't even sit down to dinner with my family. If I ever learn for certain...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 29, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Watered veggies.
> 
> Hacked the heirloom tomato vines back to sucker-free status and replaced the reservoir. I planted early and am struggling to keep them producing new fruit the rest of the season. With nutes at 4-18-38 I actually got a few new blooms. Plants are dying, though. Early blight.
> 
> ...


I have the ‘vid too. Tired, achy and a mild fever. I have had food poisoning that was worse. I am not running 3 miles though. Sleep, tv, sleep, watch birds, sleep.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have the ‘vid too. Tired, achy and a mild fever. I have had food poisoning that was worse. I am not running 3 miles though. Sleep, tv, sleep, watch birds, sleep.


I got enough sleep the first 3 days to last the rest of the summer. If I could, I would sleep more. It's my second favorite activity, but my body is just not built for sleep.


----------



## boo (Jul 29, 2022)

crash, wait until you get old...you sleep to stop the aches but sleeping makes me ache more...gettin old ain't fun but it sure beats the alternatives...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 29, 2022)

I gotta keep moving crash. I’ve never been a good sleeper. If I sleep to long, I may not be able to get up. Boo is right tho, it beats the alternative all to heck.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 29, 2022)

You mean weed doesn't "fix" old age? That's really disappointing to say the least : )


----------



## boo (Jul 29, 2022)

I look 50 but feel every bit of 70...some days are better than others but life is good...every day is a saturday to me...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 29, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> You mean weed doesn't "fix" old age? That's really disappointing to say the least : )


May not “fix it” but makes it more manageable for sure… I would however like to get some pumped in my knees to see if it would help them


----------



## boo (Jul 29, 2022)

adrenichrome, we need to harvest kids like the clintons do...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2022)

Watered my garden and cleaned the pool.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 30, 2022)

Hooked up the jet ski for my wife. She goes alone knowing I hate boats : )

Worked out.

killed some thrips.

Unhooked the jet ski for my wife. 

Too hot to run, and I'm too sore to lift. Could be nap time.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2022)

boo said:


> I look 50 but feel every bit of 70...some days are better than others but life is good...every day is a saturday to me...


I'm 66, I look like I'm 75, and I feel as old as Noah's youngest son.
Every day is a Saturday to me unless I'm bored, then it's a Monday.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm 66, I look like I'm 75, and I feel as old as Noah's youngest son.
> Every day is a Saturday to me unless I'm bored, then it's a Monday.


Even Walt looks younger than you


----------



## boo (Jul 30, 2022)

getting close to bedtime rosterman...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Even Walt looks younger than you


Walt looks super young compared to y’all I’m sure. I saw him once in a picture. He’s a very handsome man


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2022)

Walt used to fly P 51 D s .. a mans man


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2022)

I almost accomplished a heat stroke.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 31, 2022)

patwi said:


> Walt used to fly P 51 D s .. a mans man


I bet Walt knew the best stick and rudder man Bob Hoover


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2022)

Bob Hoover's sister was a better stick controller ..


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 31, 2022)

patwi said:


> Bob Hoover's sister was a better stick controller ..


I believe she was best known for sucking a golf ball through a straw


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 31, 2022)

Got cages cleaned and the bathroom, too. That's enough.


----------



## Slowflow (Jul 31, 2022)

Nice Thread pute. This is very powerful and reminds us how to feel good when we get things done.  My Mom would always ask me this from time to time.   
What I accomplished today was transplanting my firecracker flower plant for my hummingbirds. I love hummingbirds and they love this plant along with feeding them sugar water - no red dye.  This is one of my hobbies sitting out on my small patio and listening to Boz Scaggs or something mellow smoking slowly a nice joint.  

pute- Thank you so much for one of many wonderful threads as again this has made my day.


----------



## gmo (Aug 6, 2022)

720mL of alcohol based tincture bottled. Estimated at 600mg/bottle maybe a bit higher. 
This time I used 28g of kief to 1 bottle of Everclear at 4hrs heated and 6hrs no heat in my Magical Butter Machine. Good stuff and less green than when I use straight flower.
@SubmarineGirl tagging you because I know you make a similar product.


----------



## gmo (Aug 6, 2022)

Tincture made with flower vs. kief. Much cleaner and less green. Nice potency, too!


----------



## boo (Aug 6, 2022)

spent the morning flushing the girls in flower...initial runoff was around 4.9, new runoff with straight well water is 5.8...I may go back to using well water, RO seems to strip too much and promotes pH swings it seems...


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2022)

Hmmm, I don't get pH swings.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 6, 2022)

boo said:


> spent the morning flushing the girls in flower...initial runoff was around 4.9, new runoff with straight well water is 5.8...I may go back to using well water, RO seems to strip too much and promotes pH swings it seems...


Boo was runoff on all your plants low like that? Mine are usually the same but sometimes one is low for some reason.


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2022)

Worked in the grow a bit.  Just general maintenance.  Then installed a new wifi laser printer. My other one s-hit the bed a week ago.

The two Snow Caine seeds I started have popped so I'm  gonna put them soil.  

Other than that it is pretty much a wasted day.


----------



## boo (Aug 6, 2022)

no subbie, I had a few at 4.9 and most of the rest was around 5.2...I must have used 50 gallons to flush...didn't take the huge gorilla breath out, too big to move...I put the 25 liter slit pot on a 5 gallon pail with a huge saucer underneath it...ran 5 gallons of water thru it and ended up with 5.5 runoff, the same color as when it was put in...  ...back is barking at the moment...this gorilla breath is undoubtedly the largest yeilding plant I've grown in years...the motor breath 15 is running a close second...I'll see in a few days how much the flush helped...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 6, 2022)

boo said:


> no subbie, I had a few at 4.9 and most of the rest was around 5.2...I must have used 50 gallons to flush...didn't take the huge gorilla breath out, too big to move...I put the 25 liter slit pot on a 5 gallon pail with a huge saucer underneath it...ran 5 gallons of water thru it and ended up with 5.5 runoff, the same color as when it was put in...  ...back is barking at the moment...this gorilla breath is undoubtedly the largest yeilding plant I've grown in years...the motor breath 15 is running a close second...I'll see in a few days how much the flush helped...


I know thats a lot of work. Seems like I flushed forever and I can feel your back pain too. Hopefully your plants will dig that well water. Does it smell stinky like sulfur?  We use to have an artisan well on our property in Georgia. It supplied our fish pond but we also used it for everything but drinking. Can’t say that I miss that smell tho. Gotta get that PH up a bit higher imo to get your calmag or possibly other nutes to take 5.5 is pretty low still


----------



## MechaniMan (Aug 6, 2022)

Started 15 clones


----------



## kevinn (Aug 6, 2022)

boo said:


> I look 50 but feel every bit of 70...some days are better than others but life is good...every day is a saturday to me...


I asked my wife who the old man in the bathroom was and she said I was looking in the mirror again !


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 6, 2022)

boo said:


> no subbie, I had a few at 4.9 and most of the rest was around 5.2...I must have used 50 gallons to flush...didn't take the huge gorilla breath out, too big to move...I put the 25 liter slit pot on a 5 gallon pail with a huge saucer underneath it...ran 5 gallons of water thru it and ended up with 5.5 runoff, the same color as when it was put in...  ...back is barking at the moment...this gorilla breath is undoubtedly the largest yeilding plant I've grown in years...the motor breath 15 is running a close second...I'll see in a few days how much the flush helped...


Have a 5 or 10 gallon shop vac ?   Use it to remove the flush water without moving planst


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Have a 5 or 10 gallon shop vac ?   Use it to remove the flush water without moving planst


Still a lot of work with a shop vac too even if it’s on wheels. I water my plants from a 5 gallon bucket with a fuel transfer pump rechargeable. It has a 10 ft hose which saves my knees but having to flush is still a pain in the butt especially if the plants are all tied down in the tent.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Still a lot of work with a shop vac too even if it’s on wheels. I water my plants from a 5 gallon bucket with a fuel transfer pump rechargeable. It has a 10 ft hose which saves my knees but having to flush is still a pain in the butt especially if the plants are all tied down in the tent.


That is why I like the shop vac with a good lengthy hose and extra nozzle to reach into tent
I dump at halfwy into 5 gal buckets to carry out or down a floor drain.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Still a lot of work with a shop vac too even if it’s on wheels. I water my plants from a 5 gallon bucket with a fuel transfer pump rechargeable. It has a 10 ft hose which saves my knees but having to flush is still a pain in the butt especially if the plants are all tied down in the tent.


I water using a 1 Qt used China food container, 4 to a gallon LOL


----------



## MechaniMan (Aug 6, 2022)

Also did some math, turns out I had my subwoofers in my truck running at half power and wired for the wrongs ohms. Go figure! 
Change the oil and the better halfs car, got some much-needed shopping done at Lowe's ( they don't seem to carry root starters) ., and finally helped my better half do some Saturday cleaning. I got to say it was a pretty good day. Felt good, ran good, all good.


----------



## boo (Aug 6, 2022)

done in the garden, spent the last hour thinking about where the vents need to go and where the returns will be...can't let the veg lights leak into the flower room when dark, gonna have to stagger the vents in the wall to eliminate light leakage...lots of engineering to be done...I don't want extention cords hanging around and want to put all wiring in pipe...lots to get done before the move in date...all must ready to flip at once...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> That is why I like the shop vac with a good lengthy hose and extra nozzle to reach into tent
> I dump at halfwy into 5 gal buckets to carry out or down a floor drain.


I need to rig a nozzle up. Mine won’t fit between the pot and saucer i need a thin adapter or a reducer


----------



## boo (Aug 6, 2022)

subbie, look online for a crevice cleaning adapter for the shop vac...measure yours and find the one you prefer...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 6, 2022)

watched the sun come up, watched the sun go down ... life is good


----------



## boo (Aug 6, 2022)

I can't remember when I last saw the sun come up...


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2022)

I am awake when the sun comes up most every day.


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2022)

Good night......


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2022)

Wake up ya old bastards. Time for church. Okay so I'm not going to church but I am going to make coffee. Besides if I went into a church it would catch on .
Most church goers won't even stand close to me,,,might get hit by lightning .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wake up ya old bastards. Time for church. Okay so I'm not going to church but I am going to make coffee. Besides if I went into a church it would catch on .
> Most church goers won't even stand close to me,,,might get hit by lightning .


If I were a church goer I would take my chance…


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2022)

You evil naughty girl.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)

I fell down and ripped my side open a little wife bought a new rug


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2022)

Hope you didn't mess up the new rug.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)

Looks like I was in a knife fight  Cool new 8 inch scar
I fell onto an old table pedestal made of iron with metal cross frames sharp as knives.
My rib stopped it from going deeper .


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Looks like I was in a knife fight  Cool new 8 inch scar
> I fell onto an old table pedestal made of iron with metal cross frames sharp as knives.
> My rib stopped it from going deeper .


Yikes!


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Yikes!


The hard part was getting back up LOL
The cut is clean and stopped bleeding , had worse 
I have a stapler but no need to not deep enough


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)

A surgical stapler is a good thing to keep in a Med Kit , these days
Can get them cheap online in Sterile packs


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2022)

Ask me in 8 hours. Only on my first cup.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hope you didn't mess up the new rug.


Yes no blood on the new rug


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> If I were a church goer I would take my chance…


such a flirt !!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> such a flirt !!


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes no blood on the new rug


That was her 1st words when I called for help LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 305376


Voted most likely to hang with The Bad Boy


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wake up ya old bastards. Time for church. Okay so I'm not going to church but I am going to make coffee. Besides if I went into a church it would catch on .
> Most church goers won't even stand close to me,,,might get hit by lightning .




Have not seen the inside of any church building in 23 years .. no biggie

I do have a 70 year old bible that was my grandmother's .. I sometimes microdose before reading bits of it.  .. no biggie it just helps

.

Around here we have been invaded by Al-Cicada .. a distant cousin of Al-Qaeda I guess ..


----------



## Patwi (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 305397


Great Picture


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 7, 2022)

Hello Friends. I hope everyone is having a peaceful day.  Accomplishment is so powerful and this thread is my favorite.  The word to me without looking it up means complete and fulfill.  pute super awesome thread as now everyday I look forward to accomplishing something whether big or small but from my heart.  This also tells me to give are selves a break and to relax as accomplishing something drives our passion.


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 7, 2022)

I accomplished finishing my polka dot plant trans planting as I am I obsessed with this beautiful plant.  I have many of different varieties that I seed and propagate.  Thank you and have a good day.


----------



## boo (Aug 7, 2022)

pooped again...got the main electric panel installed and am making progress on the new digs...I am sooo looking forward to growing in a room rather than hobble around on my knees with tents...


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 7, 2022)

boo said:


> pooped again...got the main electric panel installed and am making progress on the new digs...I am sooo looking forward to growing in a room rather than hobble around on my knees with tents...


thats how i started in 3 rooms 
work like a gentleman


----------



## boo (Aug 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> thats how i started in 3 rooms
> work like a gentleman


as did I until I thought tents were the latest and greatest thing out there...after a few years I know better...my grows were far better when I had the ability to walk around my plants...my mind felt more at ease as well...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 7, 2022)

well it was a good day to confess all my sins


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

boo said:


> pooped again...got the main electric panel installed and am making progress on the new digs...I am sooo looking forward to growing in a room rather than hobble around on my knees with tents...


It will so nice once all your work is complete


----------



## boo (Aug 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It will so nice once all your work is complete


agreed, but doing the switch while still growing is gonna be a challenge...the place looks as if a bomb went off in there...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2022)

boo said:


> agreed, but doing the switch while still growing is gonna be a challenge...the place looks as if a bomb went off in there...





.


----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2022)

Productive day here.  Got my usual walk in before heat set in.  Then worked in the grow again as usual.

@boo....I still and grow in tents.  My 4x8 tent virtually gives me a flap (opening) for each plant so I have good access.  I also am built a little closer to the ground than you so I get around in a tent better than most. 

Then outside.  Cut the grass, pulled weeds and worked in the veggie garden. 

Now that I think about it I do the same fricken thing every day.  I guess I'm boring.

No I'm not....it is party time.


----------



## sharonp (Aug 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Looks like I was in a knife fight  Cool new 8 inch scar
> I fell onto an old table pedestal made of iron with metal cross frames sharp as knives.
> My rib stopped it from going deeper .


Wow, I hope you're alright.


----------



## sharonp (Aug 9, 2022)

I stayed up all night and watched a meteor shower. You don't see a lot until 3 am to 4 am. The bright moon right now is a Sturgeon Moon because a longtime ago they caught a lot of sturgeon in the great lakes during this moon in August which is a super moon.


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2022)

Not much.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 9, 2022)

Everybody got shampoos and flea treatment also house treated. Harvested dosidos plant on drying rack now
washed clothes and dog bedding
stuffed jalapeños for supper with baked potatoes
dog walk and bike ride early. Getting ready for second dog walk and then buzz time with munchies. Still hot as a mo out tho…


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Everybody got shampoos and flea treatment also house treated. Harvested dosidos plant on drying rack now
> washed clothes and dog bedding
> stuffed jalapeños for supper with baked potatoes
> dog walk and bike ride early. Getting ready for second dog walk and then buzz time with munchies. Still hot as a mo out tho…


Damn SubG...you make me look lazy.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn SubG...you make me look lazy.


Gotta admit I take a lazy day now and then. We may have to keep the grandkids for a few days while mom and dad go to the docs up north so trying to catch up on things. I have two more plants ready in the flower tent. Hope to get to them tomorrow. Don’t know when we will get the call but soon…


----------



## boo (Aug 9, 2022)

loaded and delivered my big lift, got into a pissing contest with a cop on the way home...long story but he picked the wrong old man to act a fool with...******** got in his car and talked to me using his PA system...talk about a butthole...I had to back up 1/4 mile with a big truck and a 20' trailer...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 9, 2022)

Took it easy after doing the gym
Came home walked the pup, went for a swim and then had dinner. 
Going in pool in about 30 mins again.
Oh, and watered the plants, starting to drink a bit.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Took it easy after doing the gym
> Came home walked the pup, went for a swim and then had dinner.
> Going in pool in about 30 mins again.
> Oh, and watered the plants, starting to drink a bit.


You or the plants


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2022)

Boo you fking trouble maker.


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

boo said:


> loaded and delivered my big lift, got into a pissing contest with a cop on the way home...long story but he picked the wrong old man to act a fool with...******** got in his car and talked to me using his PA system...talk about a butthole...I had to back up 1/4 mile with a big truck and a 20' trailer...


further explanation please......gotta be a good story to go with this.


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

Normal grow room maintenance.  Went over and checked on my daughter after her out patient surgery yesterday. Did a few things for her and ran for some lunch.....she was craving Chick Fillet.  Came home and harvested in the veggie garden......MATERS ARE STARTING TO TURN!!!  I wait all year for true Home Grown Maters.


----------



## stain (Aug 12, 2022)

Fixed a mini cooper, surburban, serviced a polaris xt 1000. Transplanted red cabbage, napa cabbage and a apple tree (from seed). Planted carrot and lettuce seed. Waiting on U joints to chill down. So they can be easily installed in their yokes. Then install the PTO shaft back on the 5 foot john deer bush hog. Then attach it to a tractor and test mow.... Then if there is still daylight. Go fishing....


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

I wish I lived close to you Stain.  I would gladly pay to have a good mechanic close.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 12, 2022)

Early dog walk and bike ride. Cleaned and sanitized tents. Defoliated Josie girls getting them ready for flower tent. Also defoliated outside plants cleaned up bottoms and set tomato cages on freaks. Did another round of flea combing dogs and cats. New puppy is low to the ground and everyday needs this. . Will be old enough soon for flea treatment like my other dog who has no fleas… counting the days. Back is aching gonna finish the rest tomorrow. Puff puff pass


----------



## boo (Aug 12, 2022)

after reading what stain did I feel like a slacker but nowhere as bad as pute...got the digs ready to install the wall, 2 totes full of additives and bug stuff...I power bought nutes a few months ago...9 gallons of grow, micro, and bloom...the price of nutes are gonna bust right thru the ceiling and the shipping is gonna be a deal breaker...still have to load up the kayak for tomorrow...my grandson and I are gonna hit the upper hillsborough river for the day...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2022)

hey there


( upping post count )


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

^^^^^Don't humor Boo.  He called me a slacker.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 12, 2022)

Worked (from home), took a nap which I carged to "planning and meetings" on my time sheet, sharpened the lawnmower blade. Went to dinner and had 3 dirty martinis with my liver and onions. Trying to decide if I'm too wasted to walk the dog. Maybe I'll smoke a bowl first.


----------



## Gorrej (Sep 9, 2022)

Nothing?... I needed to repaint my old capboard and wanted to play Atlanta series on a background. But my TV had another plans. I faced with buffering issues that didn't allow me to watch anything. So I spent about two hours to find out how to fix this, then followed the https://www.firesticktricks.cоm/uninstall-kodi-build-on-firestick.html instructions to make space on my firestick, and finally my wife came home and I didn't have time to finish the task I even hadn't started.


----------



## pute (Sep 9, 2022)

Gorrej said:


> Nothing?... I needed to repaint my old capboard and wanted to play Atlanta series on a background. But my TV had another plans. I faced with buffering issues that didn't allow me to watch anything. So I spent about two hours to find out how to fix this, then followed the https://www.firesticktricks.cоm/uninstall-kodi-build-on-firestick.html instructions to make space on my firestick, and finally my wife came home and I didn't have time to finish the task I even hadn't started.


I know what you are gonna be doing today Gorrej......


----------

